
Reverse Engineering the Hacker News Ranking Algorithm - plibither8
http://sangaline.com/post/reverse-engineering-the-hacker-news-ranking-algorithm/
======
peter_d_sherman
Great article!

My takeaways from it include practical use-cases for Differential Equations (I
was never interested in solving the Heat Equation, btw, how boring is heat?),
and what a good article/news/post ranking algorithm should do to avoid sock
puppet voting and bot-powered voting rings...

If I were to suggest a new title for the article, it would be "How to write a
better content ranking algorithm, with examples from Differential Calculus",
or perhaps, "Learn Differential Calculus with examples from a real-world
content ranking algorithm".

Anyway, this article has to be in my top-ten all-time favorites on HN.

